# New From Upstate Ny



## kennyb79 (Jan 15, 2012)

hi, newbies here...started looking at campers and I'm ready to buy an outback. we really like the hybrids...but haven't purchased one, YET. I've located a couple of them online but would like some advice from owners in the group. have you ever had any troubles with leaks in the slideouts? also some of the ones I've sen have been delaminated on the front, is thata water issue or just an issue with the construction process. Thanks, I look forward to joining the group and seeing everybody at the rallies


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

kennyb79 said:


> also some of the ones I've sen have been delaminated on the front, is thata water issue or just an issue with the construction process.


Delamination is a hot topic among trailer owners, including Outback owners. From what I've gathered reading various posts about the problem, most of the delaminated fronts are caused by water leakage around the clearance lights at the top front of the trailer. However, some people in hot climates have had large bubbles appear, especially if the trailer was covered. The general consensus is that intense heat build-up melts the glue that bonds the filon to the substrate. Either way, I would expect a considerable discount for a unit with delamination.

I don't know what your budget is, but it would be worth your time to check online with Holman's and Lakeshore for pricing on a new model. It may surprise you how reasonable the price of a new one is. It will also give you something to compare used to. Be aware that some dealers will try to tell you that the wholesalers sell stripped versions, while "their" model is fully optioned. All Outbacks come fully optioned from the factory. About the only extra is an upgraded AC unit. The more recent the model, the better equipped it will be with things like power awning, flat panel TV, etc.

Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

duggy said:


> The more recent the model, the better equipped it will be with things like power awning, flat panel TV,


And a one piece fiberglass front cap.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers! I used to live in North Tonawanda, just outside Buffalo, now live in the Atlanta area.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> The more recent the model, the better equipped it will be with things like power awning, flat panel TV,


And a one piece fiberglass front cap.
[/quote]

Good point! I was thinking that when I was writing about delamination, and forgot to mention it!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers from a fellow Upstate New Yorker!!

I concur with what everyone else above has indicated. Our previous trailer was a 2006 25RSS, never had any issues with the slide out leaking. We did have some slight localized delamination on the front cap that was caused by a leaking clearance light. Once I dried it out and resealed the light, the delam stabilized and did not spread further. If you get an old style model, watch the clearance light seals closely.

A second vote for Holman's. We purchased our 2012 301BQ from Holman's and the deal went very smoothly, absolutely no BS. You will never beat their price on a new unit. I would not be surprised if you can get a new unit for about the same price as a used one. We arranged to pick up our unit this past spring and worked the trip to Holmans in Ohio into our summer vacation. They set up the unit for us ahead of time. We arrived the night before and they let us stay in the trailer for the night before we closed the deal. We loaded up the trailer and left on vacation from Holmans the next day. Our local dealer was around $6000 higher than Holmans on the exact same unit, so well worth the 10 hour drive.

Welcome again to Outbackers!

DAN


----------



## kennyb79 (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks for the great advice...I did check with holmans and lakshore and was amazed at their prices. I think they are selling 2012's for just a little bit more than some of the dealers want 4 or 5 year old madels for...unbelievable. the power slides and king sze bed look great.

thanks for the answers on the delamination, I have a friend with a fifth wheel that suffered water damage from a leaky marker, and the delamination on a couple of the ones I looked at look very similar. good to know that the leak can be fixed if caught soon enough.

I appreciate all the help, and the quick response...you guys are great!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

kennyb79 said:


> thanks for the great advice...I did check with holmans and lakshore and was amazed at their prices. I think they are selling 2012's for just a little bit more than some of the dealers want 4 or 5 year old madels for...unbelievable. the power slides and king sze bed look great.


We bought our unit from Great Outdoors RV, in Fulton NY. They matched Holman's price, and were four hours closer for us. If they would price match again, they would be much closer for you, but I believe you would have to pay sales tax because you're in the same State. Buying from Holmans or Lakeshore would save you the tax, but cost more time and money for travel.

Something to consider.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

duggy said:


> We bought our unit from Great Outdoors RV, in Fulton NY. They matched Holman's price, and were four hours closer for us. If they would price match again, they would be much closer for you, but I believe you would have to pay sales tax because you're in the same State. Buying from Holmans or Lakeshore would save you the tax, but cost more time and money for travel.
> 
> Something to consider.


Unfortunately you will have to pay the sales tax regardless. The state will extract their "fair share" from your pocket when you register the trailer at the DMV.

DAN


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

When you say hybrid, do you mean canvas beds that slide out like on pop ups but not being a pop up? In that case, I don't think Keystone makes such an Outback. If you mean the kind where the bed slides out in the rear but is still hard sided. I have a 2010 250RS and absolutely love it. Having the bed slide out in the rear really opens up the living space significantly more than in a comparably sized TT. I am a bit claustrophobic and am spending three months this winter in Florida in mine - been here about three weeks now with no claustrophobia problems at all. Making the bed in the morning is a bit of a pain though, but incredibly roomy to sleep in.

Tena


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We bought our unit from Great Outdoors RV, in Fulton NY. They matched Holman's price, and were four hours closer for us. If they would price match again, they would be much closer for you, but I believe you would have to pay sales tax because you're in the same State. Buying from Holmans or Lakeshore would save you the tax, but cost more time and money for travel.
> 
> Something to consider.


Unfortunately you will have to pay the sales tax regardless. The state will extract their "fair share" from your pocket when you register the trailer at the DMV.

DAN
[/quote]

Oops, I had a brain dead moment. Of course you have to pay the tax in your home state. If you buy it in your home state, you simply pay it at the dealer. We had to pay the tax when we registered ours in Ontario.


----------

